
Product Hunt 3.0 - somecoder
https://www.producthunt.com/
======
minimaxir
Product Hunt has been rightfully accused of being elitist due to insiders
submitting startups they have personal relationships with the startups where
they submit, and everyone in their network upvoting them.

Product Hunt's solution to this problem to set up an interest graph so content
from said people in the network is put first on the front page.

...

Wait, what?

Ryan Hoover's response to a person pointing this out:

> _our primary goal with this change is to increase post discoveries (the
> number of products, games, books, and podcasts people view)_

That's not the definition of discovery. Ryan knows better than that. I'm legit
disappointed.

------
scottyates11
I have followed PH for a long time but I did not like its layout before. I
think the new layout is more user friendly and allows me to have a good
product view list.

